# Wo kann ich das erlernen?



## Ascia (14. Juli 2007)

Also ich will juwelenschleifer lernen und habe gehört dass man das auschließlich als allianzer nur auf exodar erlernen kann... ist das richtig?
und wenn ja dann muss ich mir dann ja immer ein portal nach exodar oder mein ruhestein dorthin verlegen wenn ich "meinen Horizont" erweitern will also neue sachen lernen will.
oder gibts noch ne andere möglichkeit nach exodar zu kommen


----------



## Pagan (14. Juli 2007)

Ascia schrieb:


> Also ich will juwelenschleifer lernen und habe gehört dass man das auschließlich als allianzer nur auf exodar erlernen kann... ist das richtig?
> und wenn ja dann muss ich mir dann ja immer ein portal nach exodar oder mein ruhestein dorthin verlegen wenn ich "meinen Horizont" erweitern will also neue sachen lernen will.
> oder gibts noch ne andere möglichkeit nach exodar zu kommen




Dritte Möglichkeit: Bei Bedarf Magierportal zur Exodar.

Vierte Möglichkeit: Magierportal nach Shattrath (falls BC vorhanden). Dort binden und über die dortigen Stadtportale wahlweise nach SW/IF/Darnassus oder eben zur Exodar.


----------



## Ascia (14. Juli 2007)

Ok danke.Also könnte ich Ruhestein nach Shatrath verlegen und dann in die jeweilige Haupstadt der Allianz porten lassen...
Da sind doch so Portale oder?


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Juli 2007)

Ascia schrieb:


> Ok danke.Also könnte ich Ruhestein nach Shatrath verlegen und dann in die jeweilige Haupstadt der Allianz porten lassen...
> Da sind doch so Portale oder?


In Shattrath ist für jede Hauptstadt jeweils ein Portal im Stadtzentrum enthalten,korrekt.


----------



## Ascia (14. Juli 2007)

Ah ok danke...
Ihr habt mir wirklich wietergeholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ze (15. Juli 2007)

wenn du als low lvl in shattrath bist dann kannst du sowohl aldor als auch seher ansprechen.
der witz dabei ist das auf der aldor höhe ein juwi leher ist der dir alles bei bringen kann.

also gehen wir davon aus du lvlst in einem gebiet zu dem du am schnellsten aus if kommst:

ruhestein port nach shattrath -> aldor höhe -> lernen -> portal nach if



das sollte die beste möglichkeit sein.


----------



## Ascia (16. Juli 2007)

Ja so hab ich mir das auch gedacht ruhestein nach shattrath da kann ich juwelier weitererlernen und dann port nach if oder sw jenachdem und davon kann ich ja mit greifernmeister zum derzeitigen questort fliegen


----------

